# Microsoft exec explains digital strategy



## Nerds_feather (Jun 12, 2013)

There's a lot of "marketing speak," but also some interesting implications. Essentially, I left the article feeling like Microsoft is taking a huge risk. The upside of that risk is that the market may very well be trending in this direction (as it has with other media). The downside of the risk is that people might not want these changes, especially if they can stick to a more traditional model (i.e. Sony's).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft have a general policy of just forcing changes on people, and not properly testing usability. MS have always missed the important "little things". 

Maybe the Xbox One is really just Internet Explorer in a box.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 12, 2013)

To be honest, I think they schooled Sony in the last round. The PS3 supposedly had a higher graphical ceiling, but was hard to program for and that advantage was never really apparent  in cross-platform games. Plus the 360 was cheaper and had a much more robust online and multimedia component.

That said, it seems as if Microsoft is pretty much making all the mistakes Sony did last time--coming to market with a significantly more expensive product, thinking they have the last round's customers "in the bag" and kinda sorta not really listening to concerned customers. 

Interestingly, one of the main Xbox One execs is Phil Harrison, who cut his teeth--where else--for Sony on the PS3. 

Plus as much as Microsoft want to build an "iTunes for video games," the problem is that iTunes is free and an Xbox One isn't. Consumers could try it out and test the waters and weren't locked in to a $500 commitment. 

All that said, I think they are right that this is where the market is headed in the medium-to-long-term. Just a huge mistake to try to force it quick when people aren't ready for it, IMO.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 14, 2013)

Nerds_feather said:


> To be honest, I think they schooled Sony in the last round. The PS3 supposedly had a higher graphical ceiling, but was hard to program for and that advantage was never really apparent  in cross-platform games.



That's simply because cross platform games are not optimised for both consoles, just created on one (xbox most times) and then ported to the other.



> That said, it seems as if Microsoft is pretty much making all the mistakes Sony did last time--coming to market with a significantly more expensive product, thinking they have the last round's customers "in the bag" and kinda sorta not really listening to concerned customers.



The only reason it is significantly more expensive is because of Kinect. If they didn't package it/force it, the prices would probably be the same.

Tech wise, most seem to think the PS4 is "better"




> Interestingly, one of the main Xbox One execs is Phil Harrison, who cut his teeth--where else--for Sony on the PS3.



After hearing their strategy I am wondering if he isn't a double agent. lol.



> All that said, I think they are right that this is where the market is headed in the medium-to-long-term. Just a huge mistake to try to force it quick when people aren't ready for it, IMO.



Problem with their strategy is that it seems to be solely focused on the US. A lot of other places in the world can't do DD without any real problems (DL speeds, quota's, access to internet etc)


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 14, 2013)

Cayal said:


> That's simply because cross platform games are not optimised for both consoles, just created on one (xbox most times) and then ported to the other.



And because the Xbox 360 was orders of magnitude more dev-friendly.



Cayal said:


> The only reason it is significantly more expensive is because of Kinect. If they didn't package it/force it, the prices would probably be the same.



That's definitely part of it, but it's also because they are going to spend a boatload of money on servers for XBL. Either way, there is a certain percentage of consumers who will opt for the cheaper option provided the two are mostly comparable (and they are). Nothing wrong with that on the consumer's part; I think it's a strategic error on Microsoft's part. 



Cayal said:


> Tech wise, most seem to think the PS4 is "better"



The PS4 has a small edge in GPU capabilities, but it will also come down to software (how efficient is the OS, etc.)--and we don't know enough about either. I expect the Xbox One's software to be somewhat better than the PS4's, but it's still an open question.



Cayal said:


> After hearing their strategy I am wondering if he isn't a double agent. lol.
> 
> Problem with their strategy is that it seems to be solely focused on the US. A lot of other places in the world can't do DD without any real problems (DL speeds, quota's, access to internet etc)



I see it as hubris from a company that overestimates its position in the market, the way Sony, Nintendo and Sega all have done in the past. Not sure why supposedly smart people keep making the same dumb mistakes.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 14, 2013)

Nerds_feather said:


> And because the Xbox 360 was orders of magnitude more dev-friendly.



Indeed, but exclusives are where the differences are.


----------

